# Back to work, Bums. Party's over



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Americans Will Lose Unemployment Benefits If They Turn Down Jobs, Biden Says


Biden said that his administration would not stand for people gaming the system but pressed the importance of continued financial support for those left jobless as a result of the coronavirus crisis.




www.npr.org


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm trying, really. Either RS or a position I applied for, where i think they tried to call me yesterday. Really, I'm trying.

I mean, my UI balance went to zero and I thought that was it. But nooooooo extended again through August. I was ready to go back online, but nooooooo more UI. Wife says why do RS when we are getting some of our taxes back? Hard to argue with that, right. 

But i am trying. Really.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I'm trying, really. Either RS or a position I applied for, where i think they tried to call me yesterday. Really, I'm trying.
> 
> I mean, my UI balance went to zero and I thought that was it. But nooooooo extended again through August. I was ready to go back online, but nooooooo more UI. Wife says why do RS when we are getting some of our taxes back? Hard to argue with that, right.
> 
> But i am trying. Really.


The root cause of the problem is you are letting your wife tell you what to do! Next time try this:

_"Your suggestions are duly noted. However, NOW HERE"S WHAT I'M GONNA DO"! _


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

This dude is really mad that some people are enjoying extended UI benefits. Probably read the news article about it and was like


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Your suggestions are duly noted. However, NOW HERE"S WHAT I'M GONNA DO!


I've tried that; then the death stare comes out. Once must not invoke the death stare because the 'head exploding' is next. Plus, she sorta has a point; so it's hard to argue. I told her August for sure, but I think once it's not 90 degrees I'll go out before that. After all I reenabled my RS insurance rider; gotta pay for that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> This dude is really mad that some people are enjoying extended UI benefits.


oh troll/sock. who doesn't enjoy getting UI/FED cheese? I've been getting THE cheese since March 2020. I figure I'm getting back 'some' of the taxes we pay on 'other' income. Net net we still pay a great deal of Fed taxes. 

Now go play.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> oh troll/sock. who doesn't enjoy getting UI/FED cheese? I've been getting THE cheese since March 2020. I figure I'm getting back 'some' of the taxes we pay on 'other' income. Net net we still pay a great deal of Fed taxes.
> 
> Now go play.


I think he might have been referring to the OP. Don't let your guilty conscious get the best of you my friend.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I'm trying, really. Either RS or a position I applied for, where i think they tried to call me yesterday. Really, I'm trying.
> 
> I mean, my UI balance went to zero and I thought that was it. But nooooooo extended again through August. I was ready to go back online, but nooooooo more UI. Wife says why do RS when we are getting some of our taxes back? Hard to argue with that, right.
> 
> But i am trying. Really.


Because you werent doing it for the money?
Im making 4x the amount i was getting on unemployment and i am doing it for money
I got vaxed up and am back in the saddle
Its making my butt hurt but im happy 😁


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Americans Will Lose Unemployment Benefits If They Turn Down Jobs, Biden Says
> 
> 
> Biden said that his administration would not stand for people gaming the system but pressed the importance of continued financial support for those left jobless as a result of the coronavirus crisis.
> ...


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Time for the slaves to return to the fields. Dara is tired of their insolence.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

"We're going to make it clear that anyone collecting unemployment who is offered a suitable job must take the job or lose their unemployment benefits." -President Joseph R. Biden- 05/10/2021

Cheese withdrawal panic starting to set in...


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "We're going to make it clear that anyone collecting unemployment who is offered a suitable job must take the job or lose their unemployment benefits." -President Joseph R. Biden- 05/10/2021
> 
> Cheese withdrawal panic starting to set in...


When do they lift the evictions ban?


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> When do they lift the evictions ban?


Its already been struck down in court.

Its not time to go back to work until we can finally stop wearing masks.

COVID isn’t over with yet. We’re seeing less cases now mostly because of us coming out of winter cold/flu season. Business elites are just overly eager to get the working classes back to work so they can restart their revenue streams . They’ve been like this the entire time, here in GA last year they were trying to start everything back up after only a month of lockdown.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> When do they lift the evictions ban?


Depends on the State, and individual city moratroiums.

In California it's over in 50 days, June 30th.









Advocates fear thousands of families will end up homeless with eviction moratorium set to expire next month


One advocate says more than 40,000 Santa Clara alone could end up on the streets. This is the fear for a Redwood City woman, who lost her job due to the pandemic. Her husband, who is a gardener, broke 3 toes and is also out of work. Their son is supporting the family with his serving job.




abc7news.com


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Its already been struck down in court.


CDC moratorium was struck down (but is still active while being appealed).

State and local moratoriums still apply.









California Eviction Moratorium Stays, Even as Judge Strikes Down Federal Ruling | KQED


A federal judge has ruled the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention overstepped its authority by issuing a nationwide moratorium on evictions. The fate of millions of renters rests on appeal.




www.kqed.org


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

nj9000 said:


> Its already been struck down in court.
> 
> Its not time to go back to work until we can finally stop wearing masks.
> 
> COVID isn’t over with yet. We’re seeing less cases now mostly because of us coming out of winter cold/flu season. Business elites are just overly eager to get the working classes back to work so they can restart their revenue streams . They’ve been like this the entire time, here in GA last year they were trying to start everything back up after only a month of lockdown.


Buy a hazmat suit if you need. Stop being lazy you leech.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

!


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Depends on the State, and individual city ordinances.
> 
> In California it's over in 50 days, June 30th.
> 
> ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> ts making my butt hurt but im happy


I wasn't doing RS JUST for the money. I've already done that with a 3 decade career. When you retire you kinda stop doing things for 'just' the money.

that's not to say I don't have the goal to have a positive cash flow and a nice little tax writeoff at YE. Mostly it's to have a schedule to do stuff when I don't have a schedule. And, of course, to get out of the house and escape the family for a spell.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Don't let your guilty conscious get the best of you my friend.


I have a guilty conscious? You are my friend?

I must have switched to the alternative universe and wasn't told. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

SHalester said:


> I wasn't doing RS JUST for the money. I've already done that with a 3 decade career. When you retire you kinda stop doing things for 'just' the money.
> 
> that's not to say I don't have the goal to have a positive cash flow and a nice little tax writeoff at YE. Mostly it's to have a schedule to do stuff when I don't have a schedule. And, of course, to get out of the house and escape the family for a spell.


You have a fake family though.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> You have a fake family though.


A what now? Are we jealous? Oh, you poor sock/troll. We are here for you. Just ring the bell and all will be better. <sigh>


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

SHalester said:


> And, of course, to get out of the house and escape the family for a spell.


This right here, is the mother effing facts!!!! My #2 reason to rideshare. #1 reason is to have extra income to spoil said family. #3 is that I enjoy it (yes, i'm a sick MF'r)


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

In my own defense, driving in a college town is fun if you have the mentality of a 20 year old, which according to my wife, I do... _sigh_


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Buy a hazmat suit if you need. Stop being lazy you leech.


Ok chud


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Chuds aside, I highly doubt the economy is back where it needs to be to do rideshare properly. Concerts, conventions, business trips, etc, are they all back to normal? No? Then any chud who's out doing rideshare who wants to brag about their earnings, what they're experiencing is false and is only because other ants are sitting out. Cut off PUA and flood the road with drivers and there won't be enough pings to go around. That's why I said, if the Republican chuds want this to get back to normal, then end all mask mandates and open up ALL social events or STFU. 

Until then there should be at least some aid. Last year my idea for transitioning away from the UI/PUA was to have decreasing federal bonus over several months. Back then it would've been from 600 down to 450, to 300, to 150, now it'd be like 300 to 200 to 100. Not just cutting everyone off all at once and expecting the bootstrappiness of the economy to make up the difference.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

SHalester said:


> A what now? Are we jealous? Oh, you poor sock/troll. We are here for you. Just ring the bell and all will be better. <sigh>


A lesbian lover and a stolen child hardly counts as a family.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

nj9000 said:


> Chuds aside, I highly doubt the economy is back where it needs to be to do rideshare properly. Concerts, conventions, business trips, etc, are they all back to normal? No? Then any chud who's out doing rideshare who wants to brag about their earnings, what they're experiencing is false and is only because other ants are sitting out. Cut off PUA and flood the road with drivers and there won't be enough pings to go around. That's why I said, if the Republican chuds want this to get back to normal, then end all mask mandates and open up ALL social events or STFU.
> 
> Until then there should be at least some aid. Last year my idea for transitioning away from the UI/PUA was to have decreasing federal bonus over several months. Back then it would've been from 600 down to 450, to 300, to 150, now it'd be like 300 to 200 to 100. Not just cutting everyone off all at once and expecting the bootstrappiness of the economy to make up the difference.


You lazy.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> You lazy.


I'm not lazy, you're just stupid.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

nj9000 said:


> I'm not lazy, you're just stupid.


I am not the one implementing fake health policies in my mind. Get to work. Free time is up.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "We're going to make it clear that anyone collecting unemployment who is offered a suitable job must take the job or lose their unemployment benefits." -President Joseph R. Biden- 05/10/2021


So when the rates become " Suitable" right ? 🦴


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Really looking for job
Over 14 thousand posts


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Depends on the State, and individual city ordinances.
> 
> In California it's over in 50 days, June 30th.
> 
> ...


GREAT WEATHER FOR " OUTDOOR LIVING "!


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Its already been struck down in court.
> 
> Its not time to go back to work until we can finally stop wearing masks.
> 
> COVID isn’t over with yet. We’re seeing less cases now mostly because of us coming out of winter cold/flu season. Business elites are just overly eager to get the working classes back to work so they can restart their revenue streams . They’ve been like this the entire time, here in GA last year they were trying to start everything back up after only a month of lockdown.


That was one month too long.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> GREAT WEATHER FOR " OUTDOOR LIVING "!


Venice Beach is beautiful this time of year.









Venice Beach boardwalk in California is now ‘dangerous’ homeless encampment


The LA neighborhood – site of the free-spirited boardwalk frequented by colorful street performers – has been hit with spate of violent incidents, Fox News reported.




nypost.com





Ca...li...fornia dreamin', on such a Winters's day...ay...ay...ay-ay.

But seriously, America, don't come to California for vacation. We've gone full third-world.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

theydoo said:


> I smell lawsuit or see a bunch of people moving to another state on june 12th to apply for benefits in that state lol
> Ill go back to work in september
> 
> I mean never
> ...


I don’t think those people who’ll move to another state for more unemployment, could get unemployment in the new state. Unemployment is given by the state where you worked and earned enough wages to qualify for them. 

The longer you stay on unemployment, the more difficult it will be to find a job. During the recession, there truly weren’t jobs in many industries. And even temp services wouldn’t work with anyone who was unemployed for longer than 6 months.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

theydoo said:


> I smell lawsuit or see a bunch of people moving to another state on june 12th to apply for benefits in that state lol
> Ill go back to work in september
> 
> I mean never
> ...


A lot of words to justify your bumhood. Stop being a parasite to the society.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

theydoo said:


> soon as i dont qualify for unemployment anymore i should qualify for food stamps then ill use those up like unemployment for the 1st time ever


Don't spend it all on steak and lobster, okay? You don't want to make everyone jealous.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Mim going on vacation


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

nj9000 said:


> COVID isn't over with yet.


You don't say?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

theydoo said:


> I smell lawsuit or see a bunch of people moving to another state on june 12th to apply for benefits in that state lol
> Ill go back to work in september
> 
> I mean never
> ...


See you around, Sock.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> See you around, Sock.
> View attachment 595291


Wow, 0 to banned in 2 hours! Is that a record? I haven't been around here long enough to know.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> A lesbian lover


....who is going to tell him/her? Can't be me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> Wow, 0 to banned in 2 hours! Is that a record?


um, er, ahem: no, that is not a record. Have to take the 5th amendment protection on further inquiries. 🤐🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

SHalester said:


> ....who is going to tell him/her? Can't be me.


Are you telling me you are confused to what gender your lover is?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> Wow, 0 to banned in 2 hours! Is that a record? I haven't been around here long enough to know.


I doubt it. 

Mods here are pretty savvy.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> Mods here are pretty savvy.


so what's the record?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Are you telling me you are confused to what gender your lover is?


somebody is confused and it ain't me. That leaves the sock/troll.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Venice Beach is beautiful this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biden will bus more in . . .


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

posted elsewhere


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

theydoo said:


> good thing i dont want or will be looking for a job
> million ways to make 100$ a day without having to degrade myself with background checks, and giving my i.d. to criminal orginizations that just pay fines instead of get prison time
> 
> ive found making 200+ a day consistently takes works lol more work then its worth most of the time, luckily i can live quite comfy on 100 a day and i need only roll out the bed a 1-3 hours for that
> ...


Enjoy life in your conspiracy world.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Really looking for job
> Over 14 thousand posts


Hey, look. It's my favorite platypus. Welcome back, Buddy. Hope to see you around more.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

unrequested vaca must have expired.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> unrequested vaca must have expired.


Update: 14,841


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Update: 14,841


 

Not sure if he's referring to me or if his memory is completely fried by now but I don't post enough to get sent on vacation


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Not so fast









At least 11 states ending unemployment benefits early. Gig workers may be able to keep them


Around a dozen Republican-led states are exiting federal unemployment programs a few months early. There may be a workaround for some recipients.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Because you werent doing it for the money?
> Im making 4x the amount i was getting on unemployment and i am doing it for money
> I got vaxed up and am back in the saddle
> Its making my butt hurt but im happy 😁


Do you think you'd enjoy it with all the CHEESELESS ants competing against you again?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Do you think you'd enjoy it with all the CHEESELESS ants competing against you again?


Ive loved it since the day i started 😁


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Because you werent doing it for the money?
> Im making 4x the amount i was getting on unemployment and i am doing it for money
> I got vaxed up and am back in the saddle
> Its making my butt hurt but im happy 😁


Let's see that earnings and expense budget. Costs factored in still makes rideshare driving a joke of a job.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

JaredJ said:


> Let's see that earnings and expense budget. Costs factored in still makes rideshare driving a joke of a job.


If you are in a crappy market 
or drive the wrong car maybe
Im happy with earnings and expenses
No need to worry about me...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you are in a crappy market
> or drive the wrong car maybe
> Im happy with earnings and expenses
> No need to worry about me...


Same. Every market is different and every driver manages costs and expenses differently. I'm perfectly content with mine.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 595711


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 595711


This is how it is, the worthless living off the means of the worthy.


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

Opoli recruiting for lyft


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Bojingles said:


> Opoli recruiting for lyft


What do you mean they are recruiting for Lyft? They are signing up people to be Lyft drivers?


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

Exactly guaranteed 28.00/hr because lyft is having problems recruiting drivers


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you are in a crappy market
> or drive the wrong car maybe
> Im happy with earnings and expenses
> No need to worry about me...


There have been plenty of times with too many ants and not enough pings. Watch what happens now when all the ants flood the app at the same time when everything hasn't been re-opened yet. And add in a bunch of people who now have to hustle because their jobs haven't come back. The country is still nowhere near replacing the jobs that were lost during COVID. Our government is incompetent yet again, its a horrible idea to just cut off the UI/PUA/etc all at once and defeats the purpose of even starting it to begin with, which was to stabilize society.


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> There have been plenty of times with too many ants and not enough pings. Watch what happens now when all the ants flood the app at the same time when everything hasn't been re-opened yet. And add in a bunch of people who now have to hustle because their jobs haven't come back. The country is still nowhere near replacing the jobs that were lost during COVID. Our government is incompetent yet again, its a horrible idea to just cut off the UI/PUA/etc all at once and defeats the purpose of even starting it to begin with, which was to stabilize society.


what i don't understand is Forbes listed the most number of billionaires in 2020 in Usa alone than in its recent history, so where is this accumulation of wealth is happening and on what level?????


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> A what now? Are we jealous? Oh, you poor sock/troll. We are here for you. Just ring the bell and all will be better. <sigh>


You think you're so clever, calling someone a "troll". WTF does that even mean anymore? You disagree with him, and are too lazy to make a substantive argument?
Lemme flip the switch and call YOU a troll, dude. Whateva.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

E cabbie said:


> what i don't understand is Forbes listed the most number of billionaires in 2020 in Usa alone than in its recent history, so where is this accumulation of wealth is happening and on what level?????


Doesn't include lazy, bums and welfare queens.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> You think you're so clever, calling someone a "troll"


if the diaper fits, well who can argue with that?  Just go back to ranting on the mask you certainly wear. We all know.

Back to being under the bridge, your home, troll.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Cryptos sinking...

$300 UI top-off ending...

Inflation climbing...

Eviction moratoriums expiring...

Smart ants will find new work now and start stacking dollars for the winter. Before it's too late.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> mart ants will find new work now


now? they've had over a year to figure it out and come up with a different plan that didn't depend on RS. 'now' is too late. 

Even I as a retired dude have 2 employment apps in to maybe get a better PT thing than RS.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Something all Ants (Grasshoppers?) should watch...


----------

